# [Video] Pyraminx Tutorial



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2009)

go laugh at my accent.


----------



## coolmission (Mar 25, 2009)

I absolutely adore your accent  good tutorial as well


----------



## Pedro (Mar 25, 2009)

you forgot the ccw cycle at the end

I like your accent  kinda funny, but cool


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 25, 2009)

coolmission said:


> I absolutely adore your accent  good tutorial as well



me too, it's so cool. Hopefully I will learn something from this. I hate solving the pyraminx at the moment, but I think it's the method I use.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 25, 2009)

This looks fun. I'm going to buy this off Mefferts.


----------



## teller (Mar 25, 2009)

Fun! This makes me want to get back into Pyraminx...haven't touched one since 1982.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh my, a good tutorial!
So good, I might actually switch methods. 

(I like the annotated advice at 4:14)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2009)

glad to make you want to switch  i did miss out ccw. i did record it but obviously forgot to stick it on


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 21, 2009)

NO!! It's removed, I really wanted to see this method tutorial, what is the name of the method?


----------



## luke1984 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hahaha, what a stupid accent! Just kidding Charlie, I didn't even see the video. I would love to see it though, you're amazing at pyraminx!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 21, 2009)

oops sorry, I reuploaded with the end alg added on. it's fine now!


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 21, 2009)

I love your accent, really, I like british accent 

the method is amazing, thanks a lot


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot for this tutorial. I started solving pyraminx like 7 months ago, but then I encountered no improvement and could not fine a good enough tutorial to get faster, until now.


----------

